# 2nd poison



## Haulin glass (Apr 2, 2005)

I dug my 2nd poison bottle yesterday. 2-5/8", rectangular, embossed poison on 2 sides,poison is flanked by ribs on both sides. thanks for looking!


----------



## Haulin glass (Apr 2, 2005)

here's a shot of me in the dump with the poison.


----------



## BEACHGUY (Apr 2, 2005)

your one lucky dog. [:-]


----------



## madman (Apr 4, 2005)

hey haulin glass very nice!! is it machine made or bimal? my buddy just found a machine made one nice !! mike


----------



## Haulin glass (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Mad Man , I believe it is a machine made as the seem goes completely over the lip. 
    Thanks for Looking !


----------



## portland med. man (Apr 8, 2005)

poisons are cool to collect alot of them out there in some nice colors hey abm`s are becoming collectible so it`s still a great find.... regardless you dug it and maybe the  next  one you`ll find a norwich coffin or a skull .... keep on digging


----------

